# Radon Testival im 7 GB



## katzebulli (25. Oktober 2014)

Heute beim Radon Testival im Siebengebirge gewesen und es war der Hammer.
Ich konnte meine Favoriten-Bikes ausgiebig auf geführten Touren Testen und der rest war auch TOP.
Danke an das gesamte Radon-Team für so einen Korrekten Tag.


----------



## slowlifter (26. Oktober 2014)

hi welche bikes bist du gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (26. Oktober 2014)

katzebulli schrieb:


> Heute beim Radon Testival im Siebengebirge gewesen und es war der Hammer.
> Ich konnte meine Favoriten-Bikes ausgiebig auf geführten Touren Testen und der rest war auch TOP.
> Danke an das gesamte Radon-Team für so einen Korrekten Tag.




sehr informativ dein Beitrag.


----------



## punki69 (26. Oktober 2014)

moins,ich bin das slide 130 in 29 zoll gefahren,finde fullys eigentlich nicht so berauschend,aber wie man mit dem ding bergauf im wiegetritt fahren kann war schon geilo.und bergab sowieso,bin schon am grübeln.....
der rest vom testival wie immer sehr angenehm,super gelaunte guides,lecker essen,service,....alles klasse.
als zweites bin ich das black sin gefahren,super bergauf,aber mit dem rocket ron bergab,ui,ui,uihhhh.
fahre selbst ein radon race rahmen mit ´kleiner´bereifung,hat auf jeden fall laune gemacht,sogar meine frau war begeistert,obwohl sie dann konditionsmäßig fertig war.
mfg.punki


----------



## fissenid (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

ich war am Samstag auf dem Testival. bis auf das Wetter war alles bestens.

Getestet habe ich das Skeen 29": Tolles Rad mit mächtig Vortrieb. Macht wirklich Laune. Die RocketRons haben mich zwar nicht begeistert, aber sonst wirklich Traumbike

Dann wollte ich das Slide 130 29" testen, doch das war ständig unterwegs, somit bin ich dann das Slide 650 B Carbon gefahren. Und was soll ich sagen.... HAMMER... als CC Fahrer war ich erst etwas skeptisch, aber die 1x11 Übersetzung war fahrbar. Das Rad fährt sich auch Bergauf spritzig. Den Federweg merkt man nicht, ein stimmiges Bike mit Reserven....

Das ganze Event war toll gemacht. Nette Gespräche, nette Leute, lecker Essen.... und tolle Goodies....

Ich komme wieder....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für Euer positives Feedback! Auch wir hatten unheimlich viel Spaß, das Wetter war größtenteils gut und die Stimmung super. Hier findet Ihr eine kleine Zusammenfassung inkl. Fotos und Testival-Video:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...2015er-modelle-jetzt-im-siebengebirge-testen/

Euer Radon Team


----------



## Derivator22 (31. Oktober 2014)

Einer der Teilnehmer war ein wahrer Rebell... 
Könnte auch ein "gut getarnter" Spion der Konkurrenz gewesen sein


----------



## punki69 (31. Oktober 2014)

...hätte er vielleicht mit schwarzem tape abdecken müssen,lach.....


----------

